# Dolores put-in ?s- Slickrock vs Gypsum



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just did the Gypsum route and the road was in good shape. No problems and it does knock off 2 or 3 hours of running through a tunnel of tamarisk.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there any free camping near the Gypsum put in. Is the any issues with have a few vehicles parked at ether Bedrock take out or the Gypsum put in.
I recall having parked my truck at the Bedrock take last time a ran this section but that was a few years ago.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Road is in good condition, just dusty and long; 13mi.
You can camp at the Gyp put in.
Plenty of parking at both Gyp and Bedrock.
The river miles between Slick and Gyp are the least interesting on the lower D IMO but hey, your on the river.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

rtsideup said:


> Road is in good condition, just dusty and long; 13mi.
> You can camp at the Gyp put in.
> Plenty of parking at both Gyp and Bedrock.
> The river miles between Slick and Gyp are the least interesting on the lower D IMO but hey, your on the river.


The run between Slickrock and Gyp is called Little Glen Canyon. its OK, but not as nice as Slickrock Canyon further downstream. You won't miss much by launching at Gyp. I've done this once to save time, but usually launch at Slickrock to get more time on the river. We still end up spending three days on the river either way (taking out at Bedrock),,,


----------



## bdaly (May 8, 2010)

How fast is the river? Is it reasonable to do Gyp to Bedrock in two days?


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Its about 36mi from the Gypsum Valley boat ramp to the Bedrock take-out, so you could probably do it in 2 days at a good flow level, but it doesn't leave much time for hiking, checking out petroglyphs, etc. which are the main attractions of this run. Slickrock canyon also has a lot of twists and turns, so its not something you can easily blast down like the San Juan. I recommend two full days taking out early on the 3rd.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

We did all but the last 6mi. in one day a couple weeks ago. Took us 6hrs. Could have easily done it in a day, we were in camp at 1:30.
Granted, we didn't stop but, I didn't feel like I was hammering out oar strokes either.
2 days is plenty.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

We do a lot of side hikes and need the extra time....


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Right on, I appreciate the feedback, guys.
I'm going for Gypsum for sure. Little extra time for hikes and looking at petroglyphs.
Tamarisk tunnel on the first 10 miles sounds kinda lame, too!


----------



## bdaly (May 8, 2010)

Hey, how hard has it been to find a campsite on the weekend? (I'm worried about crowding)


----------



## scallicupie (Oct 25, 2014)

rtsideup said:


> We did all but the last 6mi. in one day a couple weeks ago. Took us 6hrs. Could have easily done it in a day, we were in camp at 1:30.
> Granted, we didn't stop but, I didn't feel like I was hammering out oar strokes either.
> 2 days is plenty.


rtsideup - thinking about running that stretch in one day this weekend (Saturday or Sunday) so we can just have a fixed camp nearby in the area and run light boats. What was the flow level? Sounds like it was 30 miles in 6 hours then without pushing too hard? Thanks for the info!


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Not much in the way of side hikes above Gyp, but others may disagree....


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Any thoughts on how next week's jump from 2k-4kcfs will look like?? 

95ish miles from McPhee to Gypsum, maybe 2.5-3mph.. 
Late afternoon Friday May 5th it should be near Bedrock

I'm switching to Gypsum to avoid being on the water for all that debris that'll be coming with it. 
But I'm kinda thinking about doing a lay-over somewhere on that Friday to let it go by, then do the last day at 4k....

Any opinions???


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

For the Dolores Canyon run, its 61 miles from the Bradfield Bridge to the Gypsum Valley access point, not 95. We ran it at 3000cfs once and didn't see much in the way of floating debris, trees, etc. Main thing we noticed was poison ivy at several campsites causing us to move on. 

We were also able to sneak around the right side of Snaggletooth rapid in a 10' non-bailing raft at that level. Get a trip report from someone who's just run it before going....


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

scallicupie said:


> rtsideup - thinking about running that stretch in one day this weekend (Saturday or Sunday) so we can just have a fixed camp nearby in the area and run light boats. What was the flow level? Sounds like it was 30 miles in 6 hours then without pushing too hard? Thanks for the info!


Flow was around 1200. I was in a 15' cat that I've found moves downstream faster than similar sized round boats. I was rowing, but not pushing hard. We left early to avoid the dreaded afternoon upstream wind (sssh; do not speak of the upstream wind).
As far as camping goes; you could camp at at the put in or take out but neither are what I'd consider "good" camps. I'm sure that you could find good camping around, especially if you don't need to be on the river.
SYOTR


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

I really appreciate everyone's input
Looks like we've decided where to go...

Gypsum to Bedrock, launching this next Tuesday the 2nd. 
Taking out that Friday. (planning a layover to hike Coyote Wash on Thursday)

Just myself and 2 other RTR guides, on my 15' Hyside and a tomcat ducky. So far... 

We like meeting new river folk! Anyone who wants to join is certainly welcome! 

Shoot me a PM if you're interested
SYOTR
-Ben


----------



## jthan (Mar 27, 2017)

bigben and stuntmansteve, we'll be floating slickrock to gateway starting may 11, would appreciate any advice/info/beta you have on fun sidehikes/ruins/rock art along the way. appreciatively, jonathan can also personal message this.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

We ran it from Slickrock to Gateway in 6 days back in 2005. Great run. Sidehikes we like:

A few petroglyphs near the campsite at river mile 65.5. Great campsite if you can get it (arrive early). 

Good hike up Coyote Wash. 

Hike up to low saddle NW of Muleshoe Bend behind campsite at river mile 86 to get good view of river on both sides. Reminds me of a smaller version of Mendenhall Loop on the San Juan.

There are six panels of rock art just below La Sal Creek on river left at mile 93.2 that are well worth seeing. Land above small cliff on L.

Some good rapids in Paradox Canyon, but we didn't do any side hikes.

Great campsite on river left just past mile 110. Good hiking up side canyon behind camp. Views of hanging flume. Canyon is deep here.

Good hike to Juanita Arch 1.5 miles up Maverick Canyon. Longest hike we did.

Now that they're finished building the resort at Gateway, stay a night there afterwards if you've got the time and the dough. It was still under construction on our trip.

Have fun. We'll probably do a Slickrock to Bedrock run in early June once the kid is out of school....


----------



## jthan (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks very much, stuntmansteve!


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

No problem Jonathon. There are a few other optional side hikes you can do if you've got the time and inclination, i.e., rock art at Bull Canyon (the upper one at river mile 67), Spring Canyon, and Red Canyon but the highlights are in my previous post. Also, Maverick Canyon is at river mile 130.5. Good luck.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

We'll be back in civilization on the 6th. 
I'll post with any beta on campsites etc.

Stoked to finally get to see the Dolores!!!!!!!


----------



## jthan (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone been to the Slick Rock launch lately? It's described as "a river bank on river left with swift water and not much of an eddy. There is a grassy opening from willows. Low clearance vehicles may not be able to access the river". After the 4000cfs flush this weekend, I also wonder about lots of mud and debris. I'm tempted to skip this drama, and go on to Gypsum Valley launch, where I can camp also. Thoughts?


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll take a look at it on my way to visit the ranch this weekend and get back with you.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

stuntmansteve said:


> Not much in the way of side hikes above Gyp, but others may disagree....


McIntyre Canyon, Steamboat Hill/Grassy Hills=awesome, rarely visited by boaters. Watch out for private property, but there's a world to explore on river left above Gyp if you know how to read a map.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice pic. The old guidebook does mention hiking McIntyre Canyon, but said to get permission since it was private land which is probably why we've never bothered. Maybe I'll go through the trouble next time....


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

stuntmansteve said:


> Nice pic. The old guidebook does mention hiking McIntyre Canyon, but said to get permission since it was private land which is probably why we've never bothered. Maybe I'll go through the trouble next time....


No need. All you need is a map showing land ownership and some creativity. No guidebook is going to show you the way. Look for routes into McIntyre or up Steamboat Hill on public lands at Cougar Canyon and at RL on the big bend at like Mile 54.5 (old guidebook mileage).


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*There 2 weeks ago @ 2000 cfs*



jthan said:


> Has anyone been to the Slick Rock launch lately? It's described as "a river bank on river left with swift water and not much of an eddy. There is a grassy opening from willows. Low clearance vehicles may not be able to access the river". After the 4000cfs flush this weekend, I also wonder about lots of mud and debris. I'm tempted to skip this drama, and go on to Gypsum Valley launch, where I can camp also. Thoughts?


Slick Rock Launch: Steep section of rocky, high-clearance road for about 100' down to a short section of road at river level. I definitely wouldn't take my subaru down it! High clearance full-sized truck in 4wd- no problem. 2wd? probably be fine if not pulling a loaded trailer back up the hill. 

As far as the river launch/take out itself, there is no eddy. Full river current. No ramp, just put in/take out anywhere along the bank for about 200' you like. This was at 2k. At 4k it'll probably come up a few feet along the bank, though still totally usable. River is pretty wide here. I'd think there are still no eddies. Also I doubt you can camp as it's private property- would have to ask. I don't think mud or debris will be an issue here. 

I've never been to Gypsum, so can't comment there.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

3d3vart said:


> No need. All you need is a map showing land ownership and some creativity. No guidebook is going to show you the way. Look for routes into McIntyre or up Steamboat Hill on public lands at Cougar Canyon and at RL on the big bend at like Mile 54.5 (old guidebook mileage).


Looks like public lands begin between Cougar and McIntyre Canyons in the middle of section 13, so you could land L of the island and hike up McIntyre Canyon, or land past the big bend just before mile 55 and take an old pack trail between Steamboat Hill and Grassy Hills. Food for thought. Lots of old mines around there. Used to know a local cowboy who could probably tell you who had worked them, but he had to leave the state. Thanks for the info. Now if they'll just keep the dam open until the end of May I might actually get to try it....


----------

